# Good bindings for a Yes Big City



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

well if i had the choice i would get burton diodes, but they are outrageously expensive. what's your budget.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Hodgepodge! I suppose I'm lucky enough that price isn't a huge concern. I bought Burton Malaria Restricted to go on my all mountain/jib stick. LOVE them, probably my favourite binding I have ever strapped into in my 14 years of riding. 

That said the strap on the Diodes doesn't seem very cushioned. Anybody with experience?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I think you mean Malavita, not Malaria - lol. Cartel Restricted have the same ankle straps as Malavita/Malavita Restricted so I'd go with those if you like Burton.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Hahaha autocorrect... posting on my phone. 

I'm not the type to get stuck on brands, I like to try out as many as I can, but yeah, Burton has treated me well. Especially these Malavitas. I don't think cartels are quite stiff enough for the Big City. Are they?

No thoughts on the Unions? Or the diode strap?


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

I've riden both Targas and 390 Bosses on mine and liked them both. I liked the Targas a bit more though.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The Atlas is on my wish list for sure. Super comfy and aggressive.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> That said the strap on the Diodes doesn't seem very cushioned. Anybody with experience?


I have Diodes on my Heritage. Very light and very responsive. The ankle straps don't have much cushion but this is one of the ways Burton tried to increase toe side response. I find the bindings very comfortable and have never thought... man I wish the ankle straps had more cushion. Great bindings if you have the coin.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

kingkoajmr: I had 390 Bosses on Banana Magic last season. They were decent for sure, but no where near stiff enough for what I would want to put on the Big City, and is it just me or do the Rome bindings feel kinda heavy?

Extremo: Yeah the Atlas's sound great, I'm just not sure they are stiff enough. Which version is the stiffest? Vanilla, SL, of MC? What is Union's stiffest binding?

Chef Jer: The Heritage was my runner up choice for hard charging. Thanks for the feed back on the strap. How do you find the RE:flex baseplate?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The SL and the MC are similar in stiffness, any difference would be insignificant. But def stay away from the Contact Pro.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Chef Jer: The Heritage was my runner up choice for hard charging. Thanks for the feed back on the strap. How do you find the RE:flex baseplate?


The Big city was my runner up LOL. I can't really comment on the reflex as my entire combo is new. I've never rode my heritage without reflex and never rode reflex on another board. I'm not sure what differences to attribute to the board and what to the bindings :dunno:.

I just know that I have been extremely pleased with the combo of the Diodes and my Heritage!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

I decided to go with the Diodes. My runner up were the Atlas SL or MC, but there is just no good information out there on their stiffness, including on their website; a rather large oversite if you ask me. That and the complaints about their toe straps, combined with how amazing I'm finding the Malavitas and multiple recommendations for the Diodes. My choice wasn't too hard.

Thank you to all for your input.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

Now that you decided on the bindings, how do you find the Big City? I really like mine with the exception that is wasn't as damp as I expected it to me. Jamie Lynn and T.Rice seem to be much more damp to me. What's your opinion?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Mail ordered it so it will be a week or so before I get it, but I'll report back once I get some experience on it. I've read elsewhere that people think it cuts through the chop well, but we shall see, I sure hope it does. You got me a little worried.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

I wasn't trying to alarm you buddy. I love mine. It's my go to board unless it is icy out.


----------

